
My first weekend of deep learning - narenst
http://blog.floydhub.com/my-first-weekend-of-deep-learning
======
PaulHoule
This is a remarkably good introduction; the author has spent a lot of time
thinking about making the story both comprehensive and comprehensible. Bravo!

~~~
emilwallner
Thank you Paul!!

